# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Blown glass filter tubes



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

After looking at the post of the ADA tanks I'm wondering how many people would be interested in a version of the Lilly and intake tubes. I'm considering tooling up and building a set for myself but wonder if others out there would like this for their tanks as well. Let me know and if this works out I could make additional sets. I'm considering a glass spray bar for starters and determining how to make the return screen from glass as well.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

After looking at the post of the ADA tanks I'm wondering how many people would be interested in a version of the Lilly and intake tubes. I'm considering tooling up and building a set for myself but wonder if others out there would like this for their tanks as well. Let me know and if this works out I could make additional sets. I'm considering a glass spray bar for starters and determining how to make the return screen from glass as well.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm interested in getting glass filter inlets and outlets. I thought I might be able to get something made locally.

What size tubing were you thing of making them for? What kind of glass?


Roger Miller


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Any particular reason to want glass over plastic?


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

I was on the hunt for Pyrex tube that would be as close as possible to the Eheim hardware. It's around 16mm OD.
Found the place to get it and I'm not too far from Mt. View, Ca.
http://www.artglass1.com/pyrex-glass-r.htm
They have Kimble Borosilica tube (compatible with pyrex) with a dimension of 15.9mm OD in either 2.3 or 1.2 wall thickness. Looks like Ill pick some up and give this a go.

Roger, I'll post some pics once I have some sucess. I expect some failures first.









Gomer, I want glass so the hardware is less visible in the tank.

I'm shocked that ADA would not have a NA distributor right now. If one is out there I have not found it. I would not go through all of this if I could purchase such a beast here in the states.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Gomer, I want glass so the hardware is less visible in the tank.


Glass also *stays* less visible than plastic and can be cleaned without destroying its appearance.



> quote:
> 
> I'm shocked that ADA would not have a NA distributor right now. If one is out there I have not found it. I would not go through all of this if I could purchase such a beast here in the states.


Art Giacosa used to sell ADA product in the US. The goods were very expensive.

I seem to recall that Robert once thought about selling ADA products. He posted some question asking which products interested people the most.

Roger Miller


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Hmmm... I didn't see that string regarding Robert asking if any would be interested ADA gear. Probably should look closer.









I know Albuquerque has a huge art community (my brother lives there). Probably somone blowing glass in your area or a local material store.

The materials are not that expensive so I want to give it a try myself.

I have heard several times that the ADA parts are costly. WHY? Import cost? This is probably why I have not looked too hard and determined to DIY with the same materials. But not copy what ADA has available.

I'm off to Lowes right now to look at PVC parts for a reactor.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by kzr750r1:
> Hmmm... I didn't see that string regarding Robert asking if any would be interested ADA gear. Probably should look closer.


That was quite a while ago.



> quote:
> 
> I know Albuquerque has a huge art community (my brother lives there). Probably somone blowing glass in your area or a local material store.


We do have a big arts community. We also -- with a university and two national labs in town -- have a big scientific community. I was actually thinking of getting them done by someone who does scientific glass ware.



> quote:
> 
> The materials are not that expensive so I want to give it a try myself.


I used to fool around with glass. It's fun, but it's hard to do well.



> quote:
> 
> I have heard several times that the ADA parts are costly. WHY? Import cost?


I don't know if import cost is a big part of it. I know that they are very high quality and lots of them are essentially works of commercial art. They aren't made to be hidden in the tank like the plastic equipment that we usually have available. They're made to be seen without being obvious. You have a lot more freedom in your aquascaping if you don't need to worry about hiding equipment.

If it can be done at a reasonable cost then I think there are some commercial possibilities in the US for aquarium glasswork. But I wouldn't want to put a whole lot of money on that bet.

Roger Miller


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for your insite Roger. My girlfriend acctually works at Sandia Labs up here in Livermore. I will presue this as a DIY and see how it goes.

I have been facinated with art glass for years and always love trying somthing new.

Again Thanks.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Be sure to post pictures of what your DIY tubes look like once you finish making it. If cost is low and it closely resembles ones made by ADA then you have a potential market here in the States. I for one would definitely sign up for a few









Paul


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

seems like there is much more interest lately in ADA goods in NA or similiar styled ones on all the different plant boards


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

http://aquagoods.com/ used to carry ADA products and shipped to US. They've been down for a couple of months and don't respond to their emails. I was going to buy some from a friend in Japan, but the currency conversion makes it costly. The Lillie pipes ran $60 US. Its funny that you guys brought up this topic. I've been working with a scientific glassblowing company to get these made. How much would you guys be willing to pay for these? The prototype is in the mail and I was going to make a large quantity order and sell them on aquabid (I will post pics when the prototype arrives). This might help if you are going DIY, (this is the smaller pipe for smaller tanks),

http://philboucher.com/greg/images/outletpipe.jpg


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice! Not shure what this is worth on the market. It all depends on what your proffit margin is after your manufacturer gives you the quantity cost discount. Hope this venture works out it looks like a nice peice, look forward to see the prototype









I was thinking of trying the same later if this worked out for the spraybar design. Eheim filter is what is going in the tank so using 16mm glass is what I'll target for material. If I get comfortable working the glass this may be the next shape to try or the sky is the limit. could do somthing completely different.

Thanks for sharing. Good luck on the prototype. What filter and tank size are you intending to use this with?

Sean


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

http://eheim.com/pdf/21.pdf
It's the 2224. I guess with their new pumps this is not the standard size anymore. I will have to rethink things and maybe go with the Hose Ø 16/22 mm. Tank size is 20 gallons. You can also buy clear tubbing, but does anyone have any ideas on a good place to get clear eheim type suction cups?

Metric Tubing Conversion 
9mm = 3/8" 
12mm = 1/2" 
16mm = 5/8" 
25mm = 1"


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I was thinking about it because I thought I found a USA distributor, but I guess their deal never went thru.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Shame since they are nice looking. But I think with some experementation it could be built at home. I'm going to split work early to see about purchasing some glass today 16mm/5/8" thick and standard wall tube.

I need to do it today anyhow since I have my truck at the office today (I just chucked my old tank in the dumpster). Man, gas prices are kicking my butt.  ACE train is killer!


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Well the prototype came in the mail today. I would change the shape of the lip to more of an oval and the nipple for the suction cup was a bit big. I'm working on the return pipe and will get a prototype of that one next.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Very nice. Hope you can find a suction cup to get on that bung to test it.

I'm courious how the wrinkles in the last bend will effect water flow.

Good luck on the intake design and thanks for sharing all of this. 

Sean


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

The suction cups actually fit, I grabbed the smaller ones by accident the first time. Some pictures with them installed,


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Now that is killer!

So wrinkles on the last bend is not causing any issues?

You had built your unit from 1/2 or 5/8 material? Looks to fit fine on the Eheim hose.

Not to change the subject but it that an internal reactor on pic #2?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks, kzr750r1. The wrinkles don't effect the flow at all. I did change the design so that the cup doesn't stick out 45 degrees and hugs more along the tank. And the cup is oval now since I've seen the ADA pictures.
My eheim uses 1/2" tubing. The production order will be made at 5/8".
Yeah that is an internal reactor. I am waiting on my in line to come in the mail. It works pretty good though.


----------

